#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  طيــر في السمـا في عشرة على عشرة

## boukybouky

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



ويتجدد اللقاء في عشرة على عشرة 


الأول نعرف الاعضاء ان طــير في السمـا هي إيمان الشامي في ثوبها الجديد 
اشتركت طــير في السمـا بمنتدى أبناء مصر في 2 مايو 2006
و مجموع مشاركاتها بالمنتدى حتى كتابة هذا الموضوع هو 7028 مشاركة 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلاً ومرحباً بكِ طــير في السمـا منورة عشرة على عشرة

ونبدأ معكي أول مرحلة في اللقاء وهي الأسئلة الموجهة إليكي...



1- في رحلة الحياة نتخذ جميعنا قرارات..فمنا من يتخذ قرارات شبه يائسة لتصحيح الأوضاع التي غلب عليها الخطأ...
ما هي القرارات اليائسة في حياة إيمان الشامي ..وهل صححت الأوضاع الخاطئة؟

2- ما السبب وراء تغيير إسمك بالمنتدى؟ وهل الإسم الجديد له دلالات معينة لديك؟

3- لنتكلم عن الصبر...ونسأل إيمان الشامي هل " صبرك المزعوم " هو صبر فعلا....أم تسمية لشئ آخر قد يثقل عليك سماعه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا ترى أين قراتِ هذا السؤال؟

4- حدثينا عن رسالة الدكتوراة الخاصة بك وما هي الإستفادة التي لسمتيها على المستوى الشخصي والعام؟

5- هناك مثل شعبي يقول"لسانك حصانك إن صنته صانك وإن هنته هانك" 
محتاجين روشتة من الدكتورة إيمان ترشدنا كيف نتعامل مع الاشخاص التي لا تصون لسانها

6- أحياناً نسمح للغير بخداعنا وربما نشعر بالسعادة رغم ذلك..وربما نشقى بعد ذلك
متى سمحت إيمان الشامي لغيرها ان يخدعها بإرادتها ...

7- عندما تغمضين عينيك وتسرحين بعيداً ما أول هي اول صورة تظهر لك؟

8-"من أهم السمات النفسية المعروفة عن الشعوب العربية أننا شعب- بينسى بسرعة-و شعب- طيب-و تلك الطيبة نتيجة طبيعية للسمة الأولى"
هل تنسى إيمان الشامي سريعاً؟ 

9- هتنتخبي من في إنتخابات الإعادة؟ ولماذا؟

10- وها نحن نصل لآخر سؤال في اللقاء...
اختر من الأعضاء او المشرفين او المراقبين او المشرف العام ..
وضعي أمام تلك الكلمات الشخصية المناسبة (أنا فقط كتبت الكلمات بصيغة المذكر وهذا ليس دلالة على أي شئ):
1-    لم أكن أتوقع ذلك منك
2-    اسأت تقدير الموقف فعذراً
3-    شكراً من قلبي
4-    مواقفك دوماً تثير تساؤلاتي
5-    متى سنراك مجدداً بالمنتدى

الف شكر لكِ طــير في السمـا على قبولك اللقاء معنا لنتعرف عليكي اكثر
واترك لكِ المساحة للرد على تساؤلات اللقاء



وها نحن الآن نصل إلى المرحلة الثانية في اللقاء 
وإنتظر مع باقي الأعضاء الكرام اسئلتك للعشر أعضاء للتعرف عليهم اكثر من خلالك
فلديك أربعة أيام للرد وفي اليوم الخامس ان شاء الله على الأكثر تبدأين في اسئلة الأعضاء



دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
إختيار جميل جدا يا ربهام لشخصية عزيزة على قلوبنا جميعا
د. إيمان من الشخصيات الرائعة علم وثقافة وأخلاق ووطنية
أنتظر إجاباتها على الأسئلة بمنتهى الشغف
وكلى ثقة فى أن هذه الحلقة ستكون فى منتهى الروعة
تحياتى لك يا ريهام
وتحياتى ل د. إيمان
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

أهلا أهلا بالدكتورة إيمان
في ثوبها الجديد او النيو لوك
طير في السما
في انتظار حضورك والإستمتاع بإجاباتك 
والشكر موصول للجميلة ريهام
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

احمد ناصر
فراشة 

الف شكر لكما منورين
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

محتاجين نجيب ميكروفون  نلف ونقول 

انت فين يا إيماااااااان ..انت فين يا إيماااااان

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## ابن البلد

الحقيقة أيمان حظها حلو أوي
 ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

::  
يادي الكسووووووف..أرجوكوا يا جماعة محدش يلاحظ ان موضوعي نزل من هنا- و المنتدى قفل من هنا
دي صدفة..صدفة مش أكتر  :: 

راجعة إن شاء الله..و لو المنتدى قفل تاني، هعرف ان العيب فيا
و من حق ابن البلد وقتها يحذفني خالص  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
> إختيار جميل جدا يا ربهام لشخصية عزيزة على قلوبنا جميعا
> د. إيمان من الشخصيات الرائعة علم وثقافة وأخلاق ووطنية
> أنتظر إجاباتها على الأسئلة بمنتهى الشغف
> وكلى ثقة فى أن هذه الحلقة ستكون فى منتهى الروعة
> تحياتى لك يا ريهام
> وتحياتى ل د. إيمان


السلام عليكم
و الله أستاذ احمد الكلام ده كتير جدا عليا
اتمنى إن إجاباتي متكنش محبطة بعد الكلام الحلو اللي حضرتك قلته ده  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> أهلا أهلا بالدكتورة إيمان
> في ثوبها الجديد او النيو لوك
> طير في السما
> في انتظار حضورك والإستمتاع بإجاباتك 
> والشكر موصول للجميلة ريهام


إيه رأيك ف النيو لوك ؟؟؟

شكرا فراشة على وجودك الجميل  :: )

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السلام عليكم

أولا: أحب أشكر ريهام على موضوعها الجميل و أسئلتها- غير التقليدية-  :f2: 

نبدأ باسم الله

- في رحلة الحياة نتخذ جميعنا قرارات..فمنا من يتخذ قرارات شبه يائسة لتصحيح الأوضاع التي غلب عليها الخطأ...
ما هي القرارات اليائسة في حياة إيمان الشامي ..وهل صححت الأوضاع الخاطئة؟


أنا مش عايزة أبدأ بالتقفيل  الحقيقة  ::  بس انا مش هقدر أقولها تفصيلا يعني لأنها شخصية..طبعا اخدت قرارت مكنتش صحن بس الجانب الإيجابي إن مفيش مرة وقعت فيها في موقف غلط أو سوء فهم نتيجة قرار عبيط مني إلا و اتعلمت
فبوجه عام يعني ؛ القرارات الخاطئة أو اليائسة متعتبرش كتير في حياتي بصراحة لأن بطبعي مش متسرعة
و صححتها و لالأ؟؟الموضوع مش سهل اوي كده
في قرارات قدرت أصحح فيها الوضع تماما. و في قرارات - خاطئة- أقوى كتير من ضعفي، لكن يكفيني شرف المحاولة إني لازلت بحاول أصحح وضعها

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> الحقيقة أيمان حظها حلو أوي


حقك  ::   ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

- ما السبب وراء تغيير إسمك بالمنتدى؟ وهل الإسم الجديد له دلالات معينة لديك؟
دخلت المنتدى بعد غياب و عجبني جداااا الشكل الجديد و اللون الهادي

طلعت في دماغي فجأة..إني أعمل نيو لوك..و بما إن النيو لوك المتاح للأعضاء هو تغيير الاسم أو التوقيع  :: 

فقررت أغير الاسم  ::

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> يادي الكسووووووف..أرجوكوا يا جماعة محدش يلاحظ ان موضوعي نزل من هنا- و المنتدى قفل من هنا
> دي صدفة..صدفة مش أكتر 
> 
> راجعة إن شاء الله..و لو المنتدى قفل تاني، هعرف ان العيب فيا
> و من حق ابن البلد وقتها يحذفني خالص


قال وانا اللي كنت فاكرة ان الأتوبيس اللي جايين فيه ولع بينا بالصدفة  :: 

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*الدكتورة ايمان .المكان تجدد كي يليق بقلمكم واللقب تغير حتى يوحي بمدى تفاؤلكم ونحن هنا مصطفين نصفق لجميل كلامكم .
أينعت زهرا حروفا كُتبت ودا . هي عادتكم كما أظن.
القديرة بوكي هانحن نستمتع كل يوم أكثر فهلا كان أكثر 

أنا مش فاهم حاجة من اللي أنا كاتبه

المهم يعني منورين*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*عايز أعمل لايك ياجماعة 
هو راح فين*  :Frown:

----------


## ابن البلد

> *عايز أعمل لايك ياجماعة 
> هو راح فين*


راجع هنا
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...7&goto=newpost

----------


## ابن البلد

> - ما السبب وراء تغيير إسمك بالمنتدى؟ وهل الإسم الجديد له دلالات معينة لديك؟
> دخلت المنتدى بعد غياب و عجبني جداااا الشكل الجديد و اللون الهادي
> 
> طلعت في دماغي فجأة..إني أعمل نيو لوك..و بما إن النيو لوك المتاح للأعضاء هو تغيير الاسم أو التوقيع 
> 
> فقررت أغير الاسم


الاسم الجديد حلو بصراحة وبيعبر أكتر عن الحرية اللي أن شاء الله نحصل عليها عن قريب
بس مفكرتيش ليه تغيري الصورة الرمزية بالمرة ؟

----------


## nariman

ايه الحظ ده فعلا
وكمان ثالث مرة اكتب فيها رد ويارب ما يطير 
 :: 

ايمان حبيبتي وصديقتي ..جداا  :2: 
تسجيل حضور وترحيب ولي عودة لاستكمال القراءة
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> راجع هنا
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...7&goto=newpost


*راجع ليه يابوحميد خليك معانا شويه 
طب روح وتعالى بسرعة


إن شاء الله النسخة الأجدد يكون فيها كل حاجة*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

​

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> قال وانا اللي كنت فاكرة ان الأتوبيس اللي جايين فيه ولع بينا بالصدفة 
> 
> في رعاية الله،،،


ههههههههههههههههههههه..و الله يا ريهام لو تشوفي حالي دلوقتي و انا اخده اللاب على رجلي و قاعده فوق السفرة علشان خايفة م الصرصار اللي دخل م البلكونة..و حاسة اني كارهة الدنيا..لولا تعليقك خلاني اضحك بجد  ::   ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> *الدكتورة ايمان .المكان تجدد كي يليق بقلمكم واللقب تغير حتى يوحي بمدى تفاؤلكم ونحن هنا مصطفين نصفق لجميل كلامكم .
> أينعت زهرا حروفا كُتبت ودا . هي عادتكم كما أظن.
> القديرة بوكي هانحن نستمتع كل يوم أكثر فهلا كان أكثر 
> 
> أنا مش فاهم حاجة من اللي أنا كاتبه
> 
> المهم يعني منورين*


هو الكلام الحلو ده كله ليا ؟؟!!

واضح إن الاسم الجديد عامل شغل نار  ::  :: 

شاطر حسن..باختصار جدا



إبقى تعالى كل يوم  ::  :: 

بجد..ألف شكر ليك و لوجودك الجميل  :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> الاسم الجديد حلو بصراحة وبيعبر أكتر عن الحرية اللي أن شاء الله نحصل عليها عن قريب
> بس مفكرتيش ليه تغيري الصورة الرمزية بالمرة ؟


لالالا..إلا صورة حلم
أصل الوردة دي اسمها حلم..و حلم دي حبيبتي حبيبتي حبيبتي حبيبتي حبيبتي..خمسة حبيبتي" على رأي القديرة فيفي عبده" ::   ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> ايه الحظ ده فعلا
> وكمان ثالث مرة اكتب فيها رد ويارب ما يطير 
> 
> 
> ايمان حبيبتي وصديقتي ..جداا 
> تسجيل حضور وترحيب ولي عودة لاستكمال القراءة


هعمل نفسي عبيطة و مش آخده بالي من التلميح اللي بين حروفك..قصدك ايه باة من انك كتبتي الرد تلات مرات و مظهرش؟؟!!

ان موضوعي فقري؟؟!!!طب على قلبكوا  :: 

الغالية الصادقة نيرمين  :f: 

وجودك الجميل بيخلي للموضوع روح حلوة..متحرمش منه أبدا ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> ​


أول هدية بعد الاسم الجديد  :: 

ألف شكر لك  :f2:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

اهلاً بالدكتورة إيمان
بعد النيولوك  طير في السما
حلقة رائعة ان شاء الله بس اكيد لما تفضى بعد القضاء على الجاسوس اللى دخل من البلكونة  :: 
كل الشكر لـ ريهام على اختيارتها المتميزة دائماً
متابع معاكم

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة دكتوره ايمان 

طير فى السما 
ارق تحياتى لك 




طبعا سعيد لوجود حضرتك فى الموضوع 

وفى انتظار ردودك ومشاركاتك 

لانه بالتاكيد سيكون موضوع شيق باراءه وثقافته واسلوبك الشيق فى الكتابه وعرض الافكار 

اختيار موفق جدا واتمنى وجودك دائما على صفحات المنتدى 

واسمحيلى اسالك سؤال وخليهم 11 من 10 وفرق الحساب خديه من بوكى 

بورسعيد مدينه جميله واهلها اهل شهامه وكرم وايضا ودودين جدا 

(دا طبعا بحكم البحر الابيض المتوسط المشتترك )

سؤالى 

هل قرار عودة المنطقة الحرة مرة اخرى سيفيد المدينه واهلها  ام هو قرار سياسى بعد احداث استاد بورسعيد 




استاذة بوكى 

كالعادة لا اجد ما اقوله لك على اختيارك الموفق 

وعلى ادارتك الموضوع باسئلة مميزة 

لك دائما خالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## nova_n

*الأستاذة بوكى

كعادتنا بموضوعاتك وضيوفك موضوع عاد بالجديد
والاستاذى إيمان الشامى نحن بأنتظار اجاباتها لنتعرف أكثر وأكثر عليها
موفقين دائما باذن الله

شكرا*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

شكرا يا بوكى على الموضوع مره تانيه وتالته وعاشره وعلى اختيارك الججميل مابين الاعضاء اللذوذين  ::  
انا استمتعت جدا بحوار د.ايمان واحلى مافى الردود الوضوع والصراحه والاجابات القاطعه فهى عضو من الزمن الجميل  :: 
والتعليق ده فظيع 



> .و الله يا ريهام لو تشوفي حالي دلوقتي و انا اخده اللاب على رجلي و قاعده فوق السفرة علشان خايفة م الصرصار اللي دخل م البلكونة..و حاسة اني كارهة الدنيا.


السسبنس والاصرار على الرد للاعضاء على الرغم من الاهوال  ::  
كل الشكر ليكى يا ايمان وللورده حبيبتك 5 حبيبتك الى لما بشوفها فى المنتدى بتكتب طبعا بكون مبسوط  :f:  
يعينى على الصرصار :P

----------


## الشحرورة

الجميلات بوكى ود / إيمان الشامى

منورين الدنيا موضوع جميل وضيفة أجمل وتعارف من قريب
ننتظر الاجابات وممكن اسأل سؤال
يا ترى المنتدى غير شيئ فى أيمان الشامى ام انه لم يترك اثر ؟؟؟
ولا هو مفيش اسئلة معلشى بقى مرة اسأل هههههههههه
منورين يا قمرات

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إيمان ....هو انت ناوية تكملي ردود على الاسئلة امتى ان شاء الله؟  :3: 

النهاردة بقينا الخميس يعني المفروض تنزلي اسئلة الأعضاء 

يللا شدي حيلك شوية معانا

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

هو أنا أي حد و  لاإيه؟؟؟

لالالا..أنا اتأخر براحتي..أديكي جربتي موضوعي نزل المنتدى حصل له ايه؟؟!!تخيلي باة لو دخلت كل قاعة كتبت مشاركة واحدة..قولي ع المنتدى يارحمن يا رحيم  :: 


حااااااالا..هكمل اهو  ::

----------


## drmustafa

أتابع بشغف 
كلما سمحت ظروف السيرفر والمنتدى
بس شكلها مش بتسمح ... ياترى فيه إيه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> أتابع بشغف 
> كلما سمحت ظروف السيرفر والمنتدى
> بس شكلها مش بتسمح ... ياترى فيه إيه؟؟؟؟؟


يا ربناااااااااا!!يعني تيجي من أقرب الناس!!ما بلاش يا دكتور!!

عموما..السبب هو ان الكهربا بتقطع عندك ف المكتب علطول  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> اهلاً بالدكتورة إيمان
> بعد النيولوك  طير في السما
> حلقة رائعة ان شاء الله بس اكيد لما تفضى بعد القضاء على الجاسوس اللى دخل من البلكونة 
> كل الشكر لـ ريهام على اختيارتها المتميزة دائماً
> متابع معاكم


قضيت عليه يا عادل خلاص

و فرحتي بعد القضاء عليه لا تقل أبداااا..عن فرحتي يوم اكتساح حمدين صباحي في بورسعيد  :: 

شكرا لك عادل و لوجودك  :f:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> اختى العزيزة دكتوره ايمان 
> 
> طير فى السما 
> ارق تحياتى لك 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبعا سعيد لوجود حضرتك فى الموضوع 
> ...


سلام الله عليك أستاذ نادر

ألف شكر لوجودك..و طبعا يشرفني إنك تتوجه ليا بالسؤال ده

قرار عودة المنطقة الحرة لبورسعيد..مش قرار..هو رشوة سياسية مش أكتر

و احنا اخدنا على كده
بورسعيد فضل مغضوب عليها تلاتين سنة ايام المخلوع
و كل مادا ما حالها بيسوء..دي وصلت للإهمال المتعمد في النظافة العامة يا استاذ نادر

و زاد موقف البورسعيدية بشكل عام بعد طبعا الظلم الفظيع اللي وقع علينا بعد المدبحة اللي حصلت في بورسعيد
و اكتساح الصباحي بشكل غير عادي و بفارق فوق الستين الف صوت عن المركز اللي بعده

بعدها علطول..جه قرار المنطقة الحرة

بكرر..هو مش موقف سياسي..هي رشوة سياسية
و لما حد بيكلمنا بخصوص المنطقة الحرة..بيكون رد اي بورسعيدي..ان بورسعيد مش مجرد جمرك و بضاعة مستوردة سعرها - مقارنة بباقي المحافظات-  رخيص
لا..بورسعيد يعني جو رائع و بحر أروع
و دول حاجتين الحمد لله..مش هيعرفوا يغيروها في بورسعيد  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> *الأستاذة بوكى
> 
> كعادتنا بموضوعاتك وضيوفك موضوع عاد بالجديد
> والاستاذى إيمان الشامى نحن بأنتظار اجاباتها لنتعرف أكثر وأكثر عليها
> موفقين دائما باذن الله
> 
> شكرا*


يا هلا نوفا
طبعا بوكي من زمان مجمعانا بمواضيعها و فوازيرها :: 

اهلا بك نوفا و شرفتيني  :f:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

نرجع للاسئلة

و نقول باسم الله ،،

اسمحيلي أبدأ بالسؤال الرابع..على وعد بالرجوع للسؤال الثالث  :: 

4- حدثينا عن رسالة الدكتوراة الخاصة بك وما هي الإستفادة التي لسمتيها على المستوى الشخصي والعام؟

رسالة الدكتوراه..أو الدرجة العلمية في حد ذاتها حدث من أهم أحداث حياتي..لأني كافحت علشان أحصل عليها في ظروف صعبة جدا..أهمها " وفاة والدي و ووالدتي في نفس التوقيت تقريبا" علشان كده..أنا بفخر إني أخدتها بتوفيق من الله سبحانه و تعالى ثم باجتهاد مني في السن ده

الاستفادة على المستوى العلمي..باختصار..طلعت درجة في الوعي الثقافي
و على المستوى الانساني..استفدت معرفة أكبر بقيمة الصبر و الثبات و الإصرار

5- هناك مثل شعبي يقول"لسانك حصانك إن صنته صانك وإن هنته هانك" 
محتاجين روشتة من الدكتورة إيمان ترشدنا كيف نتعامل مع الاشخاص التي لا تصون لسانها

طبعا أنا أقل من إني أوجه نصيحة..لكن طالما طلبتي رأيي خليني أقولك إن أنا شخصيا اتعلمت من سنوات مبدأ" بلّغ أخبارك بنفسك" 
و على أساس المبدأ ده بحكم على اللي أدامي..يعني لو الشخص مصنش لسانه نتيجة خطأ غير مقصود أو سوء فهم منه أو ضعف - غير أصيل- في شخصه..بسامحه طبعا
لكن لو نقل أخبار نتيجة إنه شخصية " ثرثارة" أو غاوية الطبع ده..بخرجه أنا من حياتي بهدوء شديد  ::  لأنه أكيد مش هيكون له مكانة فيها

و أخيرا أحب أفكر نفسي أولا و أفكركوا بقول" من قال لك..قال عليك "  :: 

6- أحياناً نسمح للغير بخداعنا وربما نشعر بالسعادة رغم ذلك..وربما نشقى بعد ذلك
متى سمحت إيمان الشامي لغيرها ان يخدعها بإرادتها ...

مش سماح بالمعنى المباشر..لكن تقدري تقولي إن الإنسان فعلا بيضطر إنه يستمر ف التعامل مع شخص و هو عارف إنهم مش أهل لكمية الثقة و القرب دي- و سبب اضطراره هو ضعفه البشري اللي بيخليه مقتنع إنه هيتعب جدا لو الشخص ده خرج من حياته
وقتها..الصح هو الصدام المباشر للنفس..يعني كل شوية أفكر نفسي و أقولها: يا إيمان خدي بالك فلان أو فلانة مش اهل للثقة دي و لا للمكانة القريبة دي
مرة ورا مرة.صدقيني الموضوع بيهون و بيكون قرار خروجه من حياتك أسهل كتير

7- عندما تغمضين عينيك وتسرحين بعيداً ما أول هي اول صورة تظهر لك؟
بصي حسب الموقف..يعني مثلا

لو أنا متضايقة، بفتكر سولى و هي عروسة" لمن لا يعلم" أنا عندي بنت اسمها سلمى ربنا يباركلي فيها..اتخيلها عروسة كبيرة و احس بابتسامة على وشي  :: 
لو أنا متحمسة نتيجة أي موقف مريت بيه..أتخيل إني نجحت في المشروع اللي بحلم أعمله بئالي سنتين، بس للأسف معطياته لسة مكملتش معايا
و لما أتخيلني و أنا محققاه أحس بفرحة كبيرة :: 

بوجه عام.أنا شخصية متفائلة الحمد لله، و أجدع واحدة تسرح في أي حاجة تبسط و خلاص  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

-"من أهم السمات النفسية المعروفة عن الشعوب العربية أننا شعب- بينسى بسرعة-و شعب- طيب-و تلك الطيبة نتيجة طبيعية للسمة الأولى"
هل تنسى إيمان الشامي سريعاً؟ 

ده حقيقي..كل شعب له سمات غالبة بوجه عام..و فعلا اللي قلتي عليه من السمات العامة للشعب المصري
و انا لاأدعي إني بنسى بسرعة..ف الوقت الحالي " لا"
يمكن لو كنتي سالتيني السؤال ده من سنة كنت هرد بسرعة جدا و اقولك " آه للأسف"
لكن ف الوقت الحالي..لا، و على فكرة ده أفيد كتير  :: 
9- هتنتخبي من في إنتخابات الإعادة؟ ولماذا؟
حتى تاريخ كتابة هذه الكلمات..موصلتش لقرار نهائي..
يوم أقول مش هنتخب
و يوم اقول هروح ابطل صوتي
و يوم أقول هنتخب مرسي..للأسف

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> شكرا يا بوكى على الموضوع مره تانيه وتالته وعاشره وعلى اختيارك الججميل مابين الاعضاء اللذوذين  
> انا استمتعت جدا بحوار د.ايمان واحلى مافى الردود الوضوع والصراحه والاجابات القاطعه فهى عضو من الزمن الجميل 
> والتعليق ده فظيع 
> 
> السسبنس والاصرار على الرد للاعضاء على الرغم من الاهوال  
> كل الشكر ليكى يا ايمان وللورده حبيبتك 5 حبيبتك الى لما بشوفها فى المنتدى بتكتب طبعا بكون مبسوط  
> يعينى على الصرصار :P


و الله و الله يا زيزو لو تعرف انا قضيت عليه ازاي..هتحس بفخر انك معايا ف نفس المنتدي  ::   :: 

عملت ايه باة؟؟لاقيته ماشي بفخر و خيلاء..قمت انقضيت عليه كالأسد و كنت ماسكة قميص ابني، و قفلت عليه القميص و جريت على البلكونة بسرعة البرق، و رمت الصرصار و القميص فورا  :: 
طبعا ابني قعد يعيط اني رميت قميصه..بس مش مشكلة، المهم ان ربنا وفقني و انقذت حياة أسرة بحالها  ::   ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

- وها نحن نصل لآخر سؤال في اللقاء...
اختر من الأعضاء او المشرفين او المراقبين او المشرف العام ..
وضعي أمام تلك الكلمات الشخصية المناسبة (أنا فقط كتبت الكلمات بصيغة المذكر وهذا ليس دلالة على أي شئ):
1-    لم أكن أتوقع ذلك منك
سارة..مصراوية جدا
" أتمنى إنها تدخل تقولي ليه؟؟"  :: 

2-    اسأت تقدير الموقف فعذراً

أستاذ أشرف حسان ..انا اعتذرتله فعلا قبل كده و هو مشكورا قبل اعتذاري 

3-    شكراً من قلبي

هايدي دياب

4-    مواقفك دوماً تثير تساؤلاتي
مش عارفة..مش بحس بده تجاه حد الحقيقة ريهام 

5-    متى سنراك مجدداً بالمنتدى

بوسي كات

----------


## فراشة

اجابات فعلا جميلة ايمان
تدل على شخصية مثقفة رقيقة متفائلة
اجاباتك منطقية ومقنعة جدا للعقل
هههههههه مش صعبان عليا غير القميص
نفسي أعرف مصيره ايه ::

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> قضيت عليه يا عادل خلاص
> 
> و فرحتي بعد القضاء عليه لا تقل أبداااا..عن فرحتي يوم اكتساح حمدين صباحي في بورسعيد 
> 
> شكرا لك عادل و لوجودك



هههههههه طيب الحمد لله 
والله فرحتنا كلنا بكتساحه فى بورسعيد والاسكندرية اللى بيعبر عن الثورية الحقيقية للشعب ده 
يا كسوفى من الشرقية  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> اجابات فعلا جميلة ايمان
> تدل على شخصية مثقفة رقيقة متفائلة
> اجاباتك منطقية ومقنعة جدا للعقل
> هههههههه مش صعبان عليا غير القميص
> نفسي أعرف مصيره ايه


القميص اختفى  :: 

فراشة..ألف شكر لرايك الجميل..و الشرف ليا أنا  :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> هههههههه طيب الحمد لله 
> والله فرحتنا كلنا بكتساحه فى بورسعيد والاسكندرية اللى بيعبر عن الثورية الحقيقية للشعب ده 
> يا كسوفى من الشرقية


و لا يهمك عادل..حاليا مش بنفكر لا ف شرقية و لا بورسعيد

دي مصر كلها هتتظبط  ::(:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> الجميلات بوكى ود / إيمان الشامى
> 
> منورين الدنيا موضوع جميل وضيفة أجمل وتعارف من قريب
> ننتظر الاجابات وممكن اسأل سؤال
> يا ترى المنتدى غير شيئ فى أيمان الشامى ام انه لم يترك اثر ؟؟؟
> ولا هو مفيش اسئلة معلشى بقى مرة اسأل هههههههههه
> منورين يا قمرات


أنا اسفة من هنا لبعد بكرة
اناي تجاوزت- بدون قصد- مشاركتك
بس لاقيت الصفحة التالتة منورة زيادة..رجعت أبص لاقيت سؤالك  ::  أرجوك اقبلي اعتذاري  :f2: 

المنتدى غير كتيييييير..أنا اتعلمت فيه حاجات كتير الحقيقة
من خلال مواقف و مشاركات و أحداث
المنتدى مجتمع صغير..و يحمل في قلبي محبة لا يضاهيه أي موقع تاني على الشبكة العنكبوتية- اللهم إلا صفحتي على الفيس بوك-  و إن كانت الأخيرة لا تحمل معي نفس القدر من الذكريات الجميلة :: 

شحرورة ..ألف شكر لوجودك الجميل  :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السلام عليكم

عودة لأسئلتي- المتواضعة- للسادة الأعضاء

نبدأ باسم الله

السؤال الأول..لناريمان

"كلميني عن مدى صعوبة سيطرة شعور سلبي ما على النفس - و إيه أفضل طريقة - من وجهة نظرك-ممكن الإنسان يلجأ لها في محاولة منه للنجاة من السيطرة دي "

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السؤال التاني لمحمد حسين

الاتهام بالتخوين أو سوء الفهم أو حتى التكفير أصبح شئ سائد و شديد السهولة و اليسر عند البعض
من خلال معرفتي إنك شخصية عنيدة لإثبات وجهة نظرك..إيه أصعب موقف اتعرضت له في مناقشة سياسية؟

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السؤال الثالث

ل..جيهان محمد علي

لا يخفى عليكِ إعجابي بأسلوبك ف الكتابة

جيهان..هل شعرت من قبل أن راودك إحساس ما عجزتي عن التعبير عنه - رغم موهبتك اللغوية-؟؟
و أحب أعرف الخاطرة اللي كتبتيها في موضوعك- الرائع- و لها عندك مكانة خاصة للغاية  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السؤال الرابع

لأستاذ أحمد ناصر

" هل حضرتك مؤمن فعلا إن الثورة تم القضاء عليها..أم لا زلت ترى بصيص من الامل في محاولة لإنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه؟ و إذا حضرتك اخترت الاختيار الثاني..ممكن تعرض لنا وجهة نظرك؟؟"

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السؤال الخامس

 ل..بوكي

أعلم- بصفة شخصية- مدى رفضك للتعصب بكل صوره

و أعلم أيضا عدم تقبلك للاستمرار في حوار يكون الطرف الآخر فيه شديد التعصب و غير موضوعي..و لكن لكل قاعدة استثناء

متى كان هذا الاستثناء؟؟ا

اعني هل فقدت اعصابك يوما في مناقشة ما ؟؟و ما كان نوعها " سياسية- اجتماعية"؟؟!! و أرجو توضيح وجهة نظرك في قضية التعصب الفكري بوجه عام

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السؤال السادس

لابن البلد

" محاطين مؤخرا بكمية من الإحباطات المتوالية- في ضوء تلك الإحباطات ممكن أن يتخذ الإنسان قرارات يائسة" 

هل شعرت يوما أنك على وشك اتخاذ قرار بعدم الاستمرار في المنتدى أو الموقع بشكل عام نتيجة عدم الإقبال عليه كسابق عهده ؟؟أو من جراء مشاكل تقنية - على سبيل المثال- ؟؟

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السؤال السابع

 لزيزو

"لو معاك سلاح و مطلوب منك توجهه لحد من أعضاء المنتدى وتأمره يحضر فوراااا و يتحبس في قاعة  ::  تختار مين و تحبسه فين..و ليه؟؟  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السؤال الثامن

ل..شحرورة

" إيه أكتر بيت شعر قرأتيه و أثر فيكي جدا"
بسأل السؤال ده لثقتي في اختيارك..و لحبي للشعر  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السؤال التاسع

لأستاذ نادر

"مع أم ضد فكرة الامتناع عن التصويت في الإعادة"؟؟و إذا كانت إجابتك بضد..هتصوّت لمين؟؟

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السؤال العاشر ل

نوفا  :: 

"فات من 2012 خمس شهور تقريبا" أخبارهم إيه معاكي ؟؟ ::  انا بسأل السؤال ده على أمل إنك تقوليلي كانوا فلة  ::  اهو تبقى اول انسانة ترد بالرد ده  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السؤال الرابع
> 
> لأستاذ أحمد ناصر
> 
> " هل حضرتك مؤمن فعلا إن الثورة تم القضاء عليها..أم لا زلت ترى بصيص من الامل في محاولة لإنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه؟ و إذا حضرتك اخترت الاختيار الثاني..ممكن تعرض لنا وجهة نظرك؟؟"


أهلا بك يا إيمان
تابعت كل المشاركات الجميلة التى جاءت بالموضوع
وأحييك كثيرا على هذا الرونق البديع الذى أسبغتيه على المشاركات
وأشكرك على أنك إخترتينى من ضمن من وجهتى لهم أسئلتك
أما عن الثورة فلم يتم القضاء عليها وإنما تم تفريق الثوار على أهداف فرعية دون الهدف الأسمى
لا أعيب على من يريد القضاء على الثورة بقدر ما أعيب على الثوار أنفسهم
هناك الكثير من الأمل فى إنقاذ الثورة وليس مجرد بارقة أمل
فإذا توجه  الناس لصندوق الإنتخابات ولم ينفذوا أى من الأفكار السلبية بمقاطعة الإنتخابات أو إبطال الأصوات
لتحقق أهم أهداف الثورة وهو إسقاط النظام
وقتها يمكن أن نتفرغ لتحقيق باقى المطالب من العيش والحرية والكرامة والعدالة الإجتماعية
أما إذا نجح النظام السابق فى الوصول مرة أخرى للحكم فسنعانى كثيرا من أجل تحقيق أهداف الثورة
وسيحاول ذلك النظام الفاسد من جديد أن يبنى حاجز الخوف الذى كسرناه
وسيبقى الرهان على توحد الثوار مرة أخرى دونما محاولة إقصاء أى فصيل أو تيار من المعادلة
وعلى كل الأجيال الغضة والبريئة من طلاب المدارس الإبتدائية والإعدادية والثانوية والتى تتطلع إلى الحرية
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السؤال الثالث
> 
> ل..جيهان محمد علي
> 
> لا يخفى عليكِ إعجابي بأسلوبك ف الكتابة
> 
> جيهان..هل شعرت من قبل أن راودك إحساس ما عجزتي عن التعبير عنه - رغم موهبتك اللغوية-؟؟
> و أحب أعرف الخاطرة اللي كتبتيها في موضوعك- الرائع- و لها عندك مكانة خاصة للغاية



اهلا يا ايمان 

فى البداية بحيي بوكى على عودة مواضيعها التفاعلية الجميلة واللى بتحاول فيها تقربنا من بعض وتقربنا كمان من شخصيات ضيوفها ...حوار جميل وردودك يا إيمان بتعكس موضوعية وبتؤكد على معنى الإنسان داخل كل واحد فينا بكل عيوبه ومميزاته وأخطاءه وأحلامه ..وكان أجمل شئ من وجهة نظرى فى الحوار انك كنت دايما بتاخدينا لمنطقة  الإنسانة (إيمان الشامى) أو (طير فى السما) ... (ياترى دى أمنية ولا وصف لحالة ؟؟؟!!)
 نرجع لسؤالك يا قمر ..
أولا بشكرك على إعجابك بكتاباتى دا شئ بيسعدنى بجد ويشرفنى كمان ..
لو حبيت أعبر أو أوصف كتابتى يا إيمان هاقول انها زى النجوم اللى بنشوفها فى السما ..كلنا بنشوفها دلوقتى وفى نفس اللحظة ولكنها فى الحقيقة نجوم قدييييييييمة جدا ويمكن يكون معظمها مات ...الحقيقة العلمية بتقول ان ضوء نجم واحد عشان يوصل ضوءه للارض بيحتاج الاف ويمكن ملايين السنين الضوئية وممكن جدا على بال ضوء النجم دا مايوصلنا يكون هو نفسه انتهى ومات .. إحنا بننظر للماضى مش للحاضر !!
سؤالك هايخلينى غصب عنى أشرحلك انا بكتب إزاى ...فى العادة انا مش بكتب وانا (داخل) الحالة الشعورية يعنى وانا داخل أى حالة شعورية سواء خاصة بيه أو مستوحاه من آخرين (مواقف أو بشر) فى الحالتين عمرى مابقدر أكتب وانا داخل الحالة الشعورية لازم أخرج منها الأول ...عمرك ماتلاقينى وانا حزينة بكتب حزن أو وانا سعيد بكتب سعادة ..بيحصل (إنفصال) الاول بينى وبين الحالة الشعورية ولكن فى نفس الوقت بختزنها جوايا ...مؤكد بيحصل حاجات كتير جوايا من تأثير الحالة الشعورية دى -صدقينى أنا ما اعرفهاش- لكن فى وقت ما  تلاقي الكلمات خرجت فجأة وكأنها عملية مخاض حقيقية بتعبر بصدق عن الحالة اللى مريت بيها ومن كتر استحضارى للحالة بالكلمات برجع أعيشها تانى وبتأزم من تانى للاسف ... !!
كل الرغى اللى فات دا ممكن نفهم منه إن مافيش حالة بعجز إنى أعبر عنها وفى نفس الوقت مافيش حالة بقدر أعبر عنها ...الفرق بس فى التوقيتات يا إيمان ..

الخاطرة اللى لها مكانة خاصة عندى ...صدقينى كلهم لهم مكانة خاصة عندى 
وإسمحيلى أكون تقليدية جدا وديبلوماسية فى الاجابة عن السؤال دا بالذات وأقولك 
كلهم أولادى  :: 
بس يهمنى أعرف انا بجد أيه هى الخاطرة اللى أثرت فيكى فى الموضوع دا ؟؟
أشكرك حبيبة قلبى
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال التاسع
> 
> لأستاذ نادر
> 
> "مع أم ضد فكرة الامتناع عن التصويت في الإعادة"؟؟و إذا كانت إجابتك بضد..هتصوّت لمين؟؟


اختى العزيزة  دكتورة ايمان 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اشكرك على سؤالك وارى ان طرحك للاسئلة مميزة قد اثرت الموضوع بحق 

اسمحيلى قبل الاجابة على سؤالك ان اعرض واقع نعيشه كلنا بخصوص الانتخابات 

انا  اعطيت صوتى لعمرو موسى 

زوجتى اعطت صوتها لابو الفتوح 

فاطمة وصفيه ولانهم حتى الان ليس لهم صوت كانو  فى قمة الاصرار انى وامهم نمنح اصواتنا لصباحى 

اختى اعطت العوا وزوجها  لمرسى وابنها لابو الفتوح وبناتها اعطوا صباحى 

اشقاء زوجتى اعطوا مرسى 

جيرانى نفس الامر الاختلاف بين هذا وذاك 

مقصود كلامى ان الاسرة الواحده كان التابين والاختلاف واضح ومعلن وصريح 

ورغم هذا الاحتلاف كانت الاسرة مترابطه ومتماسكه 

كل منا يحاول ان يعرض مميز وقوة رايه وايضا مناقشة اصحاب الراى الاخر 

ونضحك ونهزر ونتريق كل ده فى اطار اسرة وعائلة وجيران 

طيب الاختلاف العصبى الشديد والمشاكل والمظاهرات والمعارك ليه فى الشارع بين الناس 

ماهو احنا الناس دى 

هو اللى اقبله من اختلاف مع زوجتى وبناتى وشقيقتى ارفضه ليه مع الاخرين 

هذه تجربة فريده فى تاريخنا ويجب ان نتمسك بها ونثريها لتستمر وتنمو وتزدهر اكثر واكثر 

طبعا انا ضد الامتناع عن التصويت 

ولازم يكون لنا موقف ايجابى جدا ونستمر فى التصويت 

ونتعلم من اخطأنا 

واقول لمن يريد الامتناع عن التصويت 

ان الخطأ اصلا بدا من امتناع 53 % من المصريين عن التصويت فى المرحلة الاولى 

ولو نزل هؤلاء وقامو بواجبهم بالتصويت اكيد كان الموقف اتغير 

وعليه لا يجب ان نكرر نفس الخطا مرة اخرى 

يجب النزول والتصويت لاى كان المرشح 

المهم بقى 

ولان الموقف صعب والازمة شديده 

ولان اختيارى بين السىء والاسوء 

انا صوتى حيكون لشفيق 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس عاوز اقول حاجة مهمة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

لا يمكن باى حال من الاحوال عودة النظام الماضى 

لان مصر اتغيرت 

وان العجلة لن تعود للخلف ابدا 

وان رمانة الميزان هو الشعب المصرى 

والاهم وطبعا حضرتك تؤيدينى فى هذا 

ان شفيق على كرسى الرئاسة سيكون شفيق وليس مبارك 

وان الكرسى فى اى مكان وعلى اى مستوى سواء فى قهوة بلدى الى الرئاسة 

له سلطه وايضا شهوه 

ولا يمكن لشفيق ان يضحى بسلطته ومكانته ومستقبله من اجل ماااااااااااااااضى 

او من اجل رجل اخر 

اللى بقوله ده طبيعه بشرية وسلوك انسانى 

لا يمكن لشفيق ان يكون مبارك 

ولا يمكن ان يضحى بشفيق من اجل مبارك 

وعليه سيكون صوتى لشفيق 

وربنا يولى من يصلح 

اه نسيت اقول لكم ان على ضغوط رهييييييييييييييييييبه من الحكومة من اجل التصويت لمرسى 

واحتمال ابقى اروح اعيش فى بيت العيله

----------


## osha

حلو اسمك الجديد ياايمان ...طير في السما 
وياترى الطير لونه بنفسجي والا السما اللي طاير فيها؟؟؟


ريهام : اسئلتك جميلة وحارجع تاني اتفرج على الردود ان شاء الله

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

معلش يا إيمان هدخل ارحب بأوشا هانم في موضوعك

يا بنتي هو انت تدخلي بسرعة وتختفي!!
نورتي يا أوشا الموضوع والقاعة والمنتدى  :f: 
ويا رب ترجعي فعلاً تكملي قراءة الردود وتعلقي معانا (افلح إن صدق)

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
>  (افلح إن صدق)
> 
> في رعاية الله،،،


الله من زمان ماسمعتش المثل ده 
مع انه كان يتقالي كل يوم ::

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> السؤال التاني لمحمد حسين
> 
> الاتهام بالتخوين أو سوء الفهم أو حتى التكفير أصبح شئ سائد و شديد السهولة و اليسر عند البعض
> من خلال معرفتي إنك شخصية عنيدة لإثبات وجهة نظرك..إيه أصعب موقف اتعرضت له في مناقشة سياسية؟


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..ومرحبا بايمان الشامي .. الطير في السما ومبروك علي الاسم الجديد 
الحقيقه ان الصدمه الكبري التي تلقينها في الصباح .. والتي اعقبتها بحمد الله في االمساء اطمئنان علي ان الثوره مستمره .. ليس بالقول وفقط ولكن في الشوارع والميادين ايضا ..هي التي اخرتني عن الاجابه علي سؤالك فالعذر .. 
اذا سالتيني عن سبب تصويتي لابو الفتوح لقلت انه الوحيد الذي حارب الاستقطاب الذي تسالين عنه .. وبمتابعة اراء القوي السياسيه حوله لراينا ان الاتهامات الموجهه له تهدم بعضها بعضا : 
اتهمه الاخوان بالتنصل من اسلاميته (ثم انتهجو نهجه الان ) ثم اتهمه الاسلاميين بانه ليبرالي ..
ثم يتهمه الليبراليين بانه اخواني .. واتهمه اليساريون بانه متواطئ مع العسكر .. ثم اتهمه الفلول بانه اسلامي 
حتي عمرو موسي في مناظرته ساله عن تلك الحاله _بحقد دفين _ 
هذه الحاله التي صنعها ابو الفتوح كافيه لتفضيله عن جميع من في السباق الرئاسي بمراحل .. وهي ماجعلتني اؤمن بان ابو الفتوح قطعا هو الذي يمثلتي ..وهو الدي يمثل ماارجوه في رئيس مصر القادم ..

* اصعب ماتعرضت له من مواقف هو مايحدث مع اهلي .. فللاسف هذا الجيل من الاباء ..
لاادري هل لايؤمن بحقنا في تغيير بلدنا ..ام لايؤمن اصلا بالثوره .. ام هم مستسلمين لما يعرضه التلفزيون المنحط الرسمي ..المهم انه هناك فجوه شديده في التفكير بيننا وبينهم ..
لااخفيكم سرا .. اتالم من استسلامهم التام وعدم القدره علي تغيير اي شيئ ..وحتي الرغبه لدي الشك في انهم يملكونها .. 
في الانتخابات الرئاسيه الاخيره حاولت ان استطلع اراء الاعمام والاخوال فيمن ينتحبوه : فوجدت كثيرا منهم سيصوتون لشفيق او عمرو موسي ..وكانت صدمه ..اذ بعد كل هذا لايزالون علي ايمانهم بنظام المخلوع ..ويبدو ان لااحدا من مرشحين الرئاسه الحاليين نجحو في اقناعهم ..
تلك المشكله .. يشترك معي فيها كثييييييير من اصدقائي ..ولذلك خرجت حمله ظريفه علي الفيس بوك (ضيع بطاقه ابوك لو هينتخب فلول ) وفعلا والله كلمت اولاد عمي علي تلك الطريقه كحيله اخيره ان صمم اباءهم علي انتخاب شفيق او موسي ..
ولكن بفضل الله ..بمجرد كلامي معهم باهتمام وردا علي كل حججهم .. اهدرت لهم قيمه شفيق وموسي .. وبعد كده عرفت انهم صوتو بلا استثناء لابو الفتوح ... وكانت سعاده شديده فعلا ..

في النهايه اوجه شكر مزدوج الي صاحبه الموضوع : بوكي ..
كثيرا ماتكون متميزه في تلك النوعيه من المواضيع الحواريه الرائعه ..والتي مانستمتع بها .. شكرا ليكي جدا وبالتوفيق دائما 
وشكرا للطير في السما علي الحوار الرائع والاجابات الاروع ..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> السؤال السابع
> 
>  لزيزو
> 
> "لو معاك سلاح و مطلوب منك توجهه لحد من أعضاء المنتدى وتأمره يحضر فوراااا و يتحبس في قاعة  تختار مين و تحبسه فين..و ليه؟؟


 ::  احبسه بس يعنى ؟ 
عامه سوالك ده بجد انا بقالى يومين عمال افكر فيه بس انا فعلا نفسى كل الاعضاء الى كانو متواجدين معانا يرجعو واحبسهم فى المنتدى وميخرجوش منها خالص 
زى عز الدين و يراع و رحمه و بسنت بنت مصر و ليدر و اوشا و حنان و مى مؤمن و بهيه البراويه وهشام نصار و عبده باشا و محمد فاروق و  بنت شهريار و زهراء و معتز فطين وانفال و احلى كلمة و عزة نفس و صلادينو  وفيه ناس كتير قوى نفسى فعلا اجيبهم تانى واحبسهم فى المنتدى وانا متاكد ان مش كل دول بس فيه ناس اكتر كمان من دول بس الذاكرة والزهايمر بقى 
المكان هحبسهم فى المنتدى وليه لان بجد الناس دى كل واحد فيهم اثر فيا بشى جميل وفعلا نفسى الاقلام دى ترجع تانى من جديد 

عامه انا افتخر بيكى انك فى المنتدى بالى انتى عملتيه فى الصرصار وقميص ابنك  ::  بس كده لو كل صرصار دخل هترميه بقميص او بنطلون هتبقى مشكله  ::

----------


## nova_n

> السؤال العاشر ل
> 
> نوفا 
> 
> "فات من 2012 خمس شهور تقريبا" أخبارهم إيه معاكي ؟؟ انا بسأل السؤال ده على أمل إنك تقوليلي كانوا فلة  اهو تبقى اول انسانة ترد بالرد ده


*
اهلا أستاذة إيمان

انا لسه جايلى خبر بالسؤال مشغولة بالأمتحانات أسفة
ههههههههههه طبعا السؤال جميل بس الأجابة مش عارفه هتبقى فله
والا لأ طبعا هم أطول خمية شهور مروا فى حياتى لأيباب كتير
لان مصر فيهم بتتغير واكيد حالتها بتأثر على الكل وأنا بأنهى حياتى الجامعية
وفعلا عايزة اخلص يمكن أندم من خبرة اللى سبقونى بس عايزة أخلص السنة بسرعه
لانها كانت أفسى سنة عليه فى الدراسة تعبت جدا جدا فيها للظروف البلد
وفى نفس الوقت سعيدة انى ممكن أكون أول من يقطف ثمار التغيير
وهل أكون شاهدة على التغيير والا اكون العكس ومفيش تغيير ؟؟؟؟
يعنى شوية آمال انى هاتخرج واشتغل واشارك فى العمل وأحضر دراسات 
فى شيئ مفيد وباحبه كلها لسه على بند الأحلام والآمال
بس عندى أمل كبير فى الله ومصر والمصريين لانى بحبهم  بجد
ومتشكرة جدا لأختيار لى بالسؤال 

شكرا*

----------


## الشحرورة

> السؤال الثامن
> 
> ل..شحرورة
> 
> " إيه أكتر بيت شعر قرأتيه و أثر فيكي جدا"
> بسأل السؤال ده لثقتي في اختيارك..و لحبي للشعر


*
منورة يا إيمان 

وأجابات جميلة واما عن السؤال فى الشعر
طبعا انا بحب جدا جدا كل رباعيات جاهين ومش هاقدر أختار واحدة
وبما أنك طلبتى بيت شعر انا بحب جدا الأبيات دى وخصوصا ان الأخلاق والجمال
أجمل الصفات اللى فى الأنسان

و إنما الأمم الأخلاق ما بقيت *** فإن هم ذهبت أخلاقهم ذهبوا --- أحمد شوقي 

صلاح أمرك للأخلاق مرجعه *** فقوّم النفس بالأخلاق تستقم --- أحمد شوقي 

أيها المشتكي و ما بك داء *** كن جميلا تر الوجود جميلا --- إيـليا أبو ماضي 

وللأسف اثروا فيه خصوصا اليومين دول بعد ما الأخلاق اصابها تخلف
من كل اللى حواليك وبقى الغلط والصوت العالى هو الصح وخلافة غلط
أتمنى ان أكون جاوبت يا قمر
*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> فى البداية بحيي بوكى على عودة مواضيعها التفاعلية الجميلة واللى بتحاول فيها تقربنا من بعض وتقربنا كمان من شخصيات ضيوفها ...



الف شكر لك يا جيهان وسعيدة بتواجدك ومشاركتك  :f: 
ربنا كريم يصلح لنا الاحوال ونعرف نتجمع على طول في الخير




> افي النهايه اوجه شكر مزدوج الي صاحبه الموضوع : بوكي ..
> كثيرا ماتكون متميزه في تلك النوعيه من المواضيع الحواريه الرائعه ..والتي مانستمتع بها .. شكرا ليكي جدا وبالتوفيق دائما .


ربنا يخليك يا محمد العفو على ايه والتميز بيكون موجود بتواجدكم وتفاعلكم
سعيدة انك دخلت وشاركت ويا رب دايما نشوفك بتشارك معانا
واتمنى تراجع موقفك وتشرفني مرة كده  كضيف 

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تنيوه ...
سينتهي اللقاء ان شاء الله يوم السبت القادم بدلاً من اليوم 
وبناء عليه سيكن مدة اللقاء كل مرة أسبوعان ويبدأ اللقاء من يوم الأحد في كل مرة
أتمنى من جميع الأعضاء التي لم ترد بعد ان تدخل وتشارك معنا قبل يوم السبت القادم

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## loly_h

*مساء الخير ياأحلى طير*  :: 
*إيه التغيير ده* *إيمى**
مرة واحدة كده طير فى السما
طب كنتى خلتيها مرة طير
ومرة فى السما
بس انا عاجبنى أوى الإسم
وطبعا صاحبة الإسم
وإستمتعت جدا بالحوار
وإتضح إنك موش غيرتى بس إسمك
لآء 
وكمان غيرتى قانون الموضوع
وبأه إسبوعين بسببك

الف شكرا بوكاية
على مجهوداتك
وإختياراتك الجميلة
تسلم إيدك .**.**.
* ::

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> السؤال الخامس
>  ل..بوكي
> أعلم- بصفة شخصية- مدى رفضك للتعصب بكل صوره
> و أعلم أيضا عدم تقبلك للاستمرار في حوار يكون الطرف الآخر فيه شديد التعصب و غير موضوعي..و لكن لكل قاعدة استثناء
> متى كان هذا الاستثناء؟؟ا
> اعني هل فقدت اعصابك يوما في مناقشة ما ؟؟و ما كان نوعها " سياسية- اجتماعية"؟؟!! و أرجو توضيح وجهة نظرك في قضية التعصب الفكري بوجه عام


أحب في البداية ان أفرق بين التعصب للرأي والإعتداد بالرأي....فبينهما خيط رفيع
انا اعتبر من الشخصيات التي تعتد برأيها... وعادة ادافع عن رأيي بكل السبل ولدي من المثابرة كي استمر في محالة الإقناع بفكرة ما طالما أنا مقتنعة بها
لكن لا أتعصب لهذا الرأي وأصر بشكل عدائي عليه..فأنا أعتز به لكن ان يصل الحوار إلى مرحلة التعصب التي تفقدنا موضوعيتنا وتحول النقاش إلى جدل عقيم نهايته خلاف وضغينة هذا شئ مرفوض شكلاً وموضوعاً....
الدخول في مناقاشت من هذا النوع هو بمثابة المرافعة في القضية الخسرانة..إهدار للطاقة بدون اي فائدة مرجوة، ولم يعد لدي ادني قدرة على تلك المناقشات ...

أنا عصبية بشكل ما ....ولذلك لا أحب الحوارات التي تستفزني وتخرجني عن الحوار الموضوعي...
الحمد الله انني ادرك ما اقول في اي وقت حتى في لحظات الغضب والعصبية وهذا ما لا يتيح للعصبية التحكم فيما اقول

نعم فقدت أعصابي مرات وليس مرة واحدة  :: ... لكنني دربت نفسي كثيراً كي اتجاوز هذا الموضوع
لا أدعي انني نجحت تماما في ذلك ولكن استيطع القول ان الامر تحسن كثيراً 
اكثر ما يجعلني اخرج عن شعوري هو الغباء بكل أنواعه ...

الحوارات السياسية احرص الا اخوضها...الحقيقة الآن كل واحد متعصب لرأيه
كل واحد يرى في نفسه المحلل الفذ للمشهد السياسي والآخرون هم لا يدركون شيئاً
كل واحد يرى نفسه وطني ومن يخالفه عميل وخائن
لا نستطيع تحمل فكرة ان احد يخالفنا...لنا فكر ونصر عليه ونعتقد دوماً اننا فقط من نحسن الإدراك
من يخالف وجهة نظرنا هو لا يعلم وربما لا يفهم ....ينقصه الكثير والكثير فهو المراهق السياسي الذي سيدمر الوطن
وكأننا جعلنا من أنفسنا أوصياء على الوطن ...نتضايق من احواله وننقدها ونرفض هذا التصرف من غيرنا
تقدري تقولي اننا نتعامل مع البلد بمنطق المثل الشعبي "أدعي على ولدي واكره اللي يقول آمين"

كل الأشخاص الآن لا تحتمل بعضها ولا تستمتع لبعضها
في البيت الواحد..في العمل...في المنتدى حتى...اعترف انني اصبحت لا أستطيع التفاعل مع المواضيع المطروحة الآن لأنني سئمت العصبية السياسية
الناس خسرت بعضها بسبب الحوارات في السياسة..
لم نتعلم كيف نسمع وكيف نختلف ومتي نقف فنتج عن هذا اننا لا نسمع بعض..ونحارب بعض...ولا نتوقف حتى بعدما نجرح بعض...وفي الآخر نذيل حوارنا بالجملة الشهيرة"الإختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية" مع إنه أفسد للود الآن مليون قضية
لا يسعنا غير الدعاء...اللهم هيئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا

كل الشكر لكِ إيمان امتعتينا بردودك وبأسئلتك للأعضاء 
دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> * الف شكرا بوكاية
> على مجهوداتك
> وإختياراتك الجميلة
> تسلم إيدك .**.**.
> *


لولي القمر ازيك وحشتيني  ::  
منورة يا جميلة ...
العفو على إيه الشكر لك بجد انت بتتعبي معانا اوي ربنا يخليكي

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> تنيوه ...
> سينتهي اللقاء ان شاء الله يوم السبت القادم بدلاً من اليوم 
> وبناء عليه ...............


لو ما كنتيش إختصرتى كلامك كنا ح نقطع الصوت عن المايك
 :: 
البرلمان عامل عمايله يا بوكى
 :good:

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> لو ما كنتيش إختصرتى كلامك كنا ح نقطع الصوت عن المايك
> 
> البرلمان عامل عمايله يا بوكى


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههه
 ::  ::  ::  :: 
والله انا عمالة اضحك من ساعة ما قرأت مشاركتك يا أحمد...
كنت تعبانة من شهر وعند الدكتور وعلقت على كلامه بعد ما خلص وقلت له يعني هننتظر شهر ونعيد الفحص وبناءً عليه نحدد؟
رد الدكتور قالي " وبناءً عليه!!!" ايوة يا دكتور سعد الكتاتني وفضل يضحك ههههههههههه
الحمد الله على كل شئ

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## kethara

*أختى الرقيقة إيمان الشامى

مرحبا بهذا الألق الرائع بوجودك الطيب
معذرة للتأخير فى الرد ولكنى قرأت ما فاتنى
وأعجبتنى كثيرا الأجابات والردود فهذا ما يميز منتدانا
هذة الروح الطيبة بين الجميع
دام وجودك الرائع دوما بيننا

أختى الرقيقة بوكى

رائع دوما ما تنثريه بيننا من مشاعر وموضوعات
تجمعنا على كل ما هو بديع وجميل
دام تواجدك الطيب غاليتى

باقات تحيتى*

----------


## ابن البلد

> السؤال السادس
> 
> لابن البلد
> 
> " محاطين مؤخرا بكمية من الإحباطات المتوالية- في ضوء تلك الإحباطات ممكن أن يتخذ الإنسان قرارات يائسة" 
> 
> هل شعرت يوما أنك على وشك اتخاذ قرار بعدم الاستمرار في المنتدى أو الموقع بشكل عام نتيجة عدم الإقبال عليه كسابق عهده ؟؟أو من جراء مشاكل تقنية - على سبيل المثال- ؟؟


لا أبدا 
عمري ما فكرت في قرار زي ده 
لان الحقيقة قرار إستمرار المنتدى قرار مش في يدي 
وأي مشاكل ليها حل إن شاء الله 
والمكان ده قيمته أكبر وأعلى من مشاكل أو مجموعة أشخاص تركوا المكان

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*بوكي *  :: *

نفسي الاقي كلام تاني غير الشكر 

لأنك تستحقي أكثر بكثير على موضوعاتك






			
				3- شكراً من قلبي

هايدي دياب
			
		


ايمي*  :: *

 مش عارفه مين اللي يشكر مين 

بس احنا مافيش ما بنا شكر لأن كل حاجه بتحصل

 هي حقوق متبادله  لأن ده حق الصداقه

جميله حوارك .. واتمنى لكـِ كل السعادة اللي في الدنيا


تحياتي لكم ..

*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> * أختى الرقيقة بوكى
> 
> رائع دوما ما تنثريه بيننا من مشاعر وموضوعات
> تجمعنا على كل ما هو بديع وجميل
> دام تواجدك الطيب غاليتى
> 
> باقات تحيتى*



اهلاً بك قيثارة منورة يا قمراية

ربنا يخليكي الف شكر على كلامك الرقيق تسلمي  :f: 




> *بوكي * *
> 
> نفسي الاقي كلام تاني غير الشكر 
> 
> لأنك تستحقي أكثر بكثير على موضوعاتك
> 
> *



 
هايدي منورة يا جميلة ..

ربنا يخليكي تسلمي مش عارفة بجد اقول ايه  ::$:  

والله الموضوعات انتم اللي بتبدعوا فيها وتواجدكم هو اللي بيجعلها قيمة وممتعة

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وها قد وصلنا إلى نهاية اللقاء

كل الشكر لك إيمان الشامي أمتعتينا بردودك وأسئلتك للأعضاء

وكل الشكر للأعضاء الكرام لتواجدهم ومشاركتهم القميمة معنا 

ألقاكم بعد قليل وضيف جديد في عشرة على عشرة

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## صفاء العشري

جميلة.. تحياتي.. صفاء

----------

